# اركان الجنادريه



## اركان الجنادريه (8 ديسمبر 2012)

اركان الجنادريه لديها الاستعداد التام لتقوم بجميع الحفلات والمناسبات
بايدي سعوديه نعد جميع الاكلات الشعبيه والغير شعبيه
بالاضافه الى الركن الشعبي
وهذي بعض الصور
http://center.jeddahbikers.com/uploads/images/jb13549214531.jpg
http://center.jeddahbikers.com/uploads/images/jb13549214532.jpg
http://center.jeddahbikers.com/uploads/images/jb13549214533.jpg
http://center.jeddahbikers.com/uploads/images/jb13549214534.jpg
http://center.jeddahbikers.com/uploads/images/jb13549214535.jpg
للاستفسار : (الرياض)
0591669103


----------

